# Swan creek??



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I went for a run near swan creek on Glendale this past weekend and it looked like a great stream to go fishing in. I'm wondering if anyone knows about the smallmouth population in there or if anyone fishes it

Thanks,

Josh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That is my back yard. I have never caught much of anything out of there. There are some small suckers in there. I will put out minnow traps along it and only catch the smallest bluegills that you will ever see. They will catch some pike, whitebass, and smallmouth around highland park in the spring. Over at work at the water dept on erie street by the erie street market they will sometimes catch crappies. Im sure that a few of these fish do work thier way up there. It should get better as soon as the crew starts taking log jams out of the creek. In the fall a few steelhead will go up there. Not really a fishable population though.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I lived by Highland park for yrs that place is a great place to fish IMO. I've caught Lots of Largemouth / Smallmouth / a couple Pike Perch and Crappie. When the White Bass run up threw there I've caught a hundred plus on a good day almost every cast some mornings. I never keep anything out of there usually just throw them back ill give White Bass away sometimes. I've seen trout caught before and heard of Walleye being caught but I've never caught any. I don't live that close to it anymore but I still stop and fish it a couple times a month. I will say its a dam shame the way most of the people who go down there treat that place. I'll never understand how someone can just leave their trash behind and how they can't fish without drinking alcohol. I like to have a few beers when I fish but ill never just throw them on the ground and I have no idea how someone could drink Wild Irish Rose when they fish lol trust me you'll see it all down there. I seen a drunk girl try to squat and go to the bathroom behind a tree she slid down the hill and into the water with her pants down and couldn't get out lol


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah I went today and did not get anything. I'm just trying to find my way around the toledo fishing scene....this is the first summer that I am staying in toledo since I have an internship with partners for clean streams and just got a job at bass pro (discounts!). Back in Cleveland where I am from j have a bunch of honey holes in rocky river and in lakes/ponds. I'm having trouble in toledo, I was gonna go to the maumee today but i want to wait for Water level and discharge to go down so I can actually find holes. I am a big smallmouth fisherman but its hard to goblin blind in he maumee since it is so large.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome fishing hole.. Its too bad it has turned into such a ghetto hell hole.. walleye are to be had there as well during the run.. a kid got shot there this spring at the basketball court, I had a 20 largemouth day that morning well before the incident.. I only fish there before 9 a.m. if I am alone. IMHO the fishery has improved since the dam removal.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been wondering about that creek for a while. Is it possible to get a kayak in there?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've been wondering about that creek for a while. Is it possible to get a kayak in there?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


yea you can. the problem is the gigantic tree fells that are every few hundred yards. Probably not worth the hassle.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I've been wondering about that creek for a while. Is it possible to get a kayak in there?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know it widens up the closer you get to down town. There is a dock in the farmers market down town you can fish from I'm pretty sure that's Swan creek. It looks like a decent place for a kayak wide and deep.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes that's Swan Creek. I hear they get crappoes & bluegills there at times. Notice i said I heard, never tried it myself.


----------

